# I Found Some Stuff Called Retabol Has Any Tried It



## DEBO1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Its From Anabolics.ca I Didnt Gain Anything From It


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 17, 2006)

You have to be careful ordering from places like that. You really don't know what those products are all about.


----------



## Danman (Aug 18, 2006)

I find it disturbing how people will just order some random shit off of some website and put it in their bodies.


----------

